# Buzzbaits and Trailer Hooks



## PropellorHead (Feb 12, 2010)

Howdy folks,

I have some questions about buzzbaits and trailer hooks for largemouths. Im a big fan of topwater fishing, but I hadnt thrown buzzbaits very much in the past. I finally decided last year that I needed to add a buzzer to my arsenal. 

To improve my hookup percentage, I added a trailer hook, which I rigged as the instructions indicated: I placed the tubing over the eye of the trailer and then put the trailer on the buzzbait hook. It seemed a little odd to me, since the trailer hook couldnt move much, but I went with it. I had several strikes, but only hooked into a few, and they came off on the way back to the boat. 

I did some looking around on the internet over the winter and I see some guys rigging them without the tubing over the eye of the trailer. They instead put a piece of the tubing on after the trailer to keep the trailer from coming off, which allows the hook to move more freely.

Just wondering if any of you use trailer hooks on buzzbaits and which method you use to rig them?

Thanks!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I prefer a very sharp hook to a trailer. If you can't set the hook on your thumbnail at a 45 degree angle and it will dig in and stay, it is not sharp enough for me.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Alot of people will say that adding a trailer hook will increase your hook up percentages, especially on a day when the bass are hitting the bait short. Id agree with leeabu first and foremost make sure you have a sharp hook, other then that the way you rigged it sounds right to me.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have found many times that if they are short striking, it means they are getting too good of a look at it. Try changing colors or speeding up your retreive. I have also found to my surprise that scent helps alot on a buzzbait. It makes no sense to me but I know it works.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Always a trailor for me. Put the hook on first then put the tubing on. This way the hook can move. Try different speeds. Buzzbaiting is fun.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Anything to improve your chances is the way to go, so I always use a trailer on buzzbaits, as well as spinnerbaits. I put the tubing over the eye and then put it on the bait. There isn't too many places I won't throw it, so I just like it directly behind the main hook. Like Marhall says, buzzbaiting is fun. Don't just make a few casts and move on, sometimes it takes multiple casts to trigger a strike.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you are fishing open water or near hard cover that isn't too snaggy. I use a LARGE treble hook as a trailer with two of the hooks facing up and one down. If it hangs up or catches debris I cut the bottom hook off.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Another vote here for a free-swinging trailer hook (when I use them, which is most of the time), either by placing a piece of tubing on after the hook or using a small plastic disk punched out of a plastic lid such as those found on cans of hot chocolate mix or nuts. They also come in a variety of colors. I don't like using the tubing over they eye because to often I have brought a bait in and the trailer hook is sticking out to the side or is even blow the hook.


----------



## PropellorHead (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the great responses, everyone! It looks like I've got some experimenting to do this year.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I bought a package of trailer hooks a year ago but the tubing that came with it sucked - they were too big and slid right off the main hook. I'm proud of the solution I came up with. Just take a rubber band, break it, and then cut it into tiny squares, maybe a 1/4 inch. Then you can press each rubber band square onto the main hook after the trailer hook and those things do not come off at all. You can also change how tight the trailer hook is just by adjusting the position of the rubber band square, allowing it to swing the length of the main or keep it tighter to the body of the lure, whether it's a buzzbait, spinnerbait, or even a frog.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

Marshall said:


> Always a trailor for me. Put the hook on first then put the tubing on. This way the hook can move. Try different speeds. Buzzbaiting is fun.


X2

I never fish spinnerbaits or buzzbaits without a trailer hook. 1 or 1/0 for 3/8 oz. baits and smaller, and 2/0 for 1/2 oz. and larger. Most of the fish I catch on these baits are on the trailer, or better yet both hooks.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I always use a trailer hook. The only diiference for me is that I put a plastic disc (made with a hole punch and coffee can lid) on before the trailer hook and another plastic disc after putting on the trailer hook. This prevents the trailer hook from sliding up the main hook but lets the trailer swing free.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

dacrawdaddy said:


> I always use a trailer hook. The only diiference for me is that I put a plastic disc (made with a hole punch and coffee can lid) on before the trailer hook and another plastic disc after putting on the trailer hook. This prevents the trailer hook from sliding up the main hook but lets the trailer swing free.


i think that this would work the best and that it would keep the hook in place but at the same time, not let the fish get a lot of leverage. that might be why those bass came off the buzzbaits. too much leverage.try the booyah boogee bait. it is a fun bait to fish and i have caught some NICE bass off of it. i used the alpine shad color. the reason i tell you to do this is because the hook is held on with a metal wire and it doesnt come off, but the fish cant get any leverage on the lure and tear off.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I always fish buzz baits but never used a trailer...u guys may have switched me to trying one this year....idk why but ive never had a problem really on them biting short....if they did I throw it back too the same spot and slow or speed up my retrieve and usually do well both times.....i will have to try it this year and see....definitely have questioned my thinking! lol thanks guys ahah


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The inherent problem with most buzzbaits I've found is that they are easily thrown if you're initial hookset isn't dead on. The fish have the leverage during the fight because the lure is one solid piece (unless it's hinged somehow) and one good jump and head shake could be all it takes for your dream fish to come unbuttoned. A trailer hook rigged to swing freely on the main hook eleviates alot of that problem and puts leverage back on the anglers side of the fight. I throw my buzzbaits on 65lb braid (lesson learned a long while back) adding more leverage because of the lack of stretch in the line. Hope this helps.


----------

